# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  The winks!

## rounDSound

Just wanted to share on of my favourite bands, The Winks. Cello, Mandolin, Voice, and a miriade of instrumentation. Folky/indie/alt/art rock, it's pretty hard to label, but it's good listening if you are open to different musical styles and ideas.

http://www.myspace.com/winks
www.thewinks.net

Enjoy!

note: evidently i'm behind the times as they appear to have relocated to montreal.

----------

